# New speedtouch firmware loading with 2.6.10

## tuppe666

I used to get a slew of modem_run errors and I noticed that ppl where usind the new firmware loading to get rid of this error.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> splitting it into two parts To do that you'll
> 
> need a copy of the speedtouch-1.3.1 driver
> ...

 

well all went fairly swimmingly until I rebooted and then I get error 

```
inserting usb-atm(and speedtch) unknown symbol in module unknow parameter
```

I check dmesg and it gives me the very interesting

```
no stage1 firware found
```

I cried went back to typing 

```

/usr/sbin/modem_run -k -f firmware.bin

/usr/sbin/pppd call speedtch
```

sucks

also I have various demons/scrips all over the place /etc/init.d/speedtch doesn´t seem appropriate anymore  :Smile: 

----------

## tuppe666

Last time I follow instuctions they should read

```
mv boot.bin speedtch-1.bin

mv firmware.bin speedtch-2.bin

```

get some funky coldplug errors although I have to connect with 

```
/usr/sbin/pppd call speedtch
```

I've lost my nasty speetch errors in my log file.

----------

## Tyrius

Have followed the instructions above and have the firmware flashing the speedtouch modem with no problems. The next thing I need to do is get pppd to start after the firmware flash has completed. Is there an event I can use to trigger pppd? 

Cannot use the old way, which was adding it after modem_run so am a bit stuck on this issue.

Any help/ideas would be appreciated.   :Smile: 

----------

## cabbagewalker

 *Quote:*   

> Have followed the instructions above and have the firmware flashing the speedtouch modem with no problems. The next thing I need to do is get pppd to start after the firmware flash has completed. Is there an event I can use to trigger pppd?
> 
> Cannot use the old way, which was adding it after modem_run so am a bit stuck on this issue.
> 
> 

 

You just need to run, as root 

```

pppd call xxxx

```

Where xxxx is your script in /etc/ppp/peers

----------

## cabbagewalker

```

That will create two files, boot.bin and firmware.bin. Rename boot.bin ->

speedtch-1 and firmware.bin -> speedtch-2. Then you need to copy these two

speedtch files into hotplugs firmware folder. You can find this by reading

/etc/hotplug/firmware.agent 

```

I had to call my firmware 

```

speedtch-1.bin   &

speedtch-2.bin

```

before it would work

----------

## Tyrius

I can trigger it manually fine, doing

```
pppd call adsl
```

But it would be nice if the computer would do this for me automatically after the firmware part has completed.

----------

## Tyrius

Hiya,

To fix the automatic pppd startup please follow this link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186918&start=50 and use volumen1 script it works perfectly for me.

----------

## idl

Now that I have the misfortune of having to use a Speedtouch 330, I'm going through the pains of setting the bugger up. But alas, I've come to a dead-end.

I've setup firmware loading with hotplug yet I'm getting: 

```
Jan 21 12:52:29 Interimo usb 1-2: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Jan 21 12:52:30 Interimo usb 1-2: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

Jan 21 12:52:32 Interimo usb 1-2: firmware/speedt timed out on ep5out

```

and again when I run pppd call speedtouch: 

```
Jan 21 12:52:29 Interimo pppd[10016]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jan 21 12:52:29 Interimo pppd[10016]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jan 21 12:52:29 Interimo pppd[10016]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.38

Jan 21 12:52:29 Interimo pppd[10017]: pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Jan 21 12:52:29 Interimo usb 1-2: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Jan 21 12:52:30 Interimo usb 1-2: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

Jan 21 12:52:32 Interimo usb 1-2: firmware/speedt timed out on ep5out

Jan 21 12:52:32 Interimo pppd[10017]: connect(0.38): Resource temporarily unavailable

Jan 21 12:52:32 Interimo pppd[10017]: Exit.

```

The timeout on ep5out seems to be the culprit, though there seems to be no sulution yet for this according the thread on the lkml.

Perhaps someone has a new solution?

----------

## idl

OK, I've managed to get past the firmware loading by using zzzl_3.012 for the speedtouch-1.bin and zzzlp2.eni for speedtouch-2.bin. I think this is only required for the silver 330.

My new error is: 

```
Jan 21 14:56:40 Interimo pppd[9856]: Using interface ppp0

Jan 21 14:56:40 Interimo pppd[9856]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.38

Jan 21 14:57:10 Interimo pppd[9856]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Jan 21 14:57:10 Interimo pppd[9856]: Connection terminated.

Jan 21 14:57:10 Interimo pppd[9856]: connect(0.38): Address already in use

Jan 21 14:57:10 Interimo pppd[9856]: Exit.

```

There are plenty of hits on google so i'll take a look at those later...

EDIT: I'd renamed pap-secrets to chasp-secrets by accident, so now everything is working!  :Smile: 

----------

## Qubax

this is everything that i needed to get speedtouch running:

never had problems afterwards

http://wojia.be/

and an similar version without the need of the speedtouch-package:

http://havens.de/cgi-bin/wiki/HowtoSpeedtouch

maybe i'm going to go more into detail in the last wiki about ppp+atm etc

----------

## Akhouk

I have my Speedtouch 330 working fine using the methods described. The only thing is, which is the best way to get everything started automatically at boot time.

I tried using cold plug but it doesn't seem to work. I still have to un-plug the speedtouch and plug it back in again before it will work. How did everyone else fix this?

----------

